# Line question on running plugs



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

depends where it comes from, Out west they call it a shrimp.
Very difficult to find....

Ya, I got some real good ones! 
I know the 'one' and there very tough also-


----------



## bigdogx71 (Oct 30, 2009)

the best plugs are those that bare battle scars!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

The one that is working is alway's My favorite!!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup!... gold & flo. orange is in my top three too!....


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

that'd be -109
131 is the one.... Standard Steelie Killer if even kinda clear and partly sunny
Hell all them coppers are the sheet...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a ton of the old copper W.W.'s. I dont use them since I fished Luhr Jensen Hot Shot S.E.'s, that plug has the best search pattern and wiggle, unless things have changed the Nickle plugs are not available so I cant make copper, the gold is at least equal to if not better, the color really I want to get is the old nickle/black back-red throat, I have painted gold to that but it was not as effective. For my slow water plugs (Kwik Fish) I paint my own, iether nickle or gold, with blue accents.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Line visibility when running plugs is simply not a factor. Using 12 lbs. line will result in more lost plugs not more hooked fish. Use a nice braid in 30/8. If you want to increase the number of strikes you're getting make sure the plug is tuned properly and tie a loop knot directly to the plug to maximize wiggle. Also, use a Gamakatsu 510 with a nice barrel swivel off the rear hook set. Remove the front hooks. http://www.gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_single510.htm

Trust me...Trust me...ask my buddy about the time he set two rods with his plugs against my 2 rods with my plugs. FYI he was using 12lb. and I believe the ratio was about 6 to 1. Of course, I have an old rattle tot stash, lol. Think I'll check e bay right now to see if the recession hasn't made some rattle tots available. The new Brad's are looking better than they did a few years ago but baby, I love a rattle tot.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=315159

Check with slowpoke, I got the rh157's but he may have some more?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Make no mistake... a fish does know what is natural... SOMEWHAT !.. I am sure they see those/that hook hangin off the plug, however they still take it, it is well documented a more visible line does reduce takes, though there is some argument that it may simply be the reduces action of the plug/bait due to the stiffness of the line. I go one beyond the barrell swivell, though I won't divulge!, and have been switching out factory hooks with the Gamakatsu 47108. A friend of mine was fishing with Shawn Raymond (Greatmich.) in his drift boat and had a similar experience with "my" plugs, it had been slow with one fish in the boat when he switched to the modified Hot Shot S.E.'s on two rods, they ended up taking five more fish, four of wich came on the S.E.'s,.... not knowing the water your fishing = lost plugs, simply don't run them into a problem.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

METTLEFISH said:


> simply don't run them into a problem


But a problem is where they are on/in/under/behind, What?? You just avoid that situation?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

In to a log, stick, known mono tangle, etc.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya, I try to avoid the popular spots.
"known Mono Tangle" is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me:tdo12:
mono will get ya, That's the one thing I can't control!
I like the wood Personally, Not like "Tiger" or anything... But Ya.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

When I first started pullin plugs and learning new water I should of bought stock in Storm!... when I had ties to Storm and Luhr Jensen I did not care about loosin plugs, and will still take the chance if I'm confident a spot holds fish, but usually a spot that does not have a "snag" in it will remain that way for many years, but as we all know, the River...she's always changin!....


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

This has paid for itself many, many times over:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

Next question, do you guys prefer this one or the sliding weight/cord retrievers?


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

REG, 
Standard equipment there bro..
It will not hurt ONE bit to have the other on a rope also. In the rare instance a plug swims thru a snag and is wedged on the downstream side the pole Can't snake thru to retrieve it, You may be able to jimmy the rope thingy enough to "get lucky" That's if it's not hook hung on line..


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I have given up on the retrievers, all I ended up with usually was more lost time.... and money, I have who ever is up front give it all they have, more often than not the lure pops free. I do have a design in my noggin I want to have made or make myself, it's similar to a golf ball retriever, a metal sphere that will close around the plug (if you could get it around it).


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

if I'm not sure about a swim I run plugs that I can replace, { new stock tot's} Don't care about loosing them... I usually have a plug pusher on ea.side of the boat. 

what 20$ for the pole:lol: Hell, I fish lures cost three times that.. 

I've tied a float to plugs that couldn't be retrieved and come back when the waters down and get them 2-3 weeks later

That pusher gets us a lot of plugs hangin in the trees that others have given up on, I like FREE Willy's Worms from the big river... I figure I've got as many as I've lost over the yrs. so I'm at scratch!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

After several poles coming apart I gave up on them, had no luck with the rope style. I have found plugs I lost on the bank the next day too!, or have had them pop up immediately after breakin them off, crazy they don't come out but will pop off as they breqak off!, I don't mind losing them much, it keeps fresh looking plugs out there and I enjoy painting my own plugs every few years, what I dont like is my plugs ending up in other guys hands!. I don't lose many know a days, as I've learned the spots I fish well, I've even had to re-paint plugs after finish being chewed off!.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Yup I've had them come apart before, That's why I had two. I'm down to one now as wet hands that were frozen stumps couldn't grip That's a sad feeling watching the pusher slowly sink outta sight:lol::lol:

How do your metallics look, Ive seen custom painted mets before but didn't have the shine I was looking for?

lurehoor does an awesome job on e-bay, I've got a few of his customs..


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I do the Kwik Fish in gold w/ blue and the nickle w/ blue accents w/ a sprinkling of crystal on them. Hot Shot S.E.'s are gold w/ orange, gold w/ blue w/ a sprinkling af crystal.


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

Hmm getting bit eh well I must of had too heavy a line on when I went 9 for 20 a couple of weeks ago. With 2 guys in the boat using 6lb going 1-2 on the spawn. LOL I hate to tell you Oct.-Feb. fish aren't line shy


----------



## bigdogx71 (Oct 30, 2009)

SEAWOLF XI said:


> Hmm getting bit eh well I must of had too heavy a line on when I went 9 for 20 a couple of weeks ago. With 2 guys in the boat using 6lb going 1-2 on the spawn. LOL I hate to tell you Oct.-Feb. fish aren't line shy


 Yes they are, and are you bragging about going 9 for 20???? you lost over half of the fish you had on.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

To quote a notable Angler: "I don't think they (the Fish) know what line is" !.... some guys even run heavy Braids and thay still get bit, they are however wary of things drifting slower than the current, I think that if they can percieve line, they surely would detect that hook hangin out of or off of the plug/fly/bait... 9/20 ..... left a lot of tackle in those fish!.....


----------

